# My first ICBM



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been meaning to send a package stateside for sometime but have let one thing or another get in the way, so I'm posting this up as motivation to get over to the post office this weekend. The payload may not be huge but I think the impact will certainly do reasonably well.

Look out un-named and much deserving puffer, you have been targetted!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

After a much delayed launch date this puppy is airbourne. In two to four weeks someone's gonna have a koala in their letter box, enjoy.:smile:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

A koala?! LOL I love it!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sikkem Rex! LOL. Dropbear bombs are always good & I assume you did the prerequisite injection with rabies first?


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Sikkem Rex! LOL. Dropbear bombs are always good & I assume you did the prerequisite injection with rabies first?


Was it wrong to add razor tipped claws aswell??


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Andrewdk said:


> Was it wrong to add razor tipped claws aswell??


Nope, perfectly acceptable. :thumb: Did they have the armbands & nosewarmers?


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

There should be a picture here but it's not showing up.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Andrewdk said:


> There should be a picture here but it's not showing up.












Pic is showing fine. Stop using the the onboard system & use a pic server like photobucket Andrew.  Vampire DropBear FTW!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Pic is showing fine. Stop using the the onboard system & use a pic server like photobucket Andrew.  Vampire DropBear FTW!


That's actually the first time it's happened to me, but yes good point.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's an Australian mail order bride


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> It's an Australian mail order bride


Um, do you have her number? LMAO just joking


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Sometimes the largest impact comes in the smallest package.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Look up, stay alive!

Photo probably NSFW, not for small children:
http://morrolicious.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Koala-1.jpg


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude, Cliff, I spewed my beer on that one...RG for you!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

what the hell is that thing?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> what the hell is that thing?


A native kindly cute loveable animal. There are much worse things to worry about in our daily lives here, like bogans & self decided single mothers dressed up to go out in track pants that are two sizes to small for a size 18 "model" about 30 years past their prime.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

For our US friends unfamiliar with the concept of "bogans" I give you a visual example.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Andrewdk said:


> For our US friends unfamiliar with the concept of "bogans" I give you a visual example.


I do not normally quote pics but in this case it was necessary. *ARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Bastage! She is my future mistress being that hot.  LOL


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

This thread has gone from a bomb, to rabid man eating koalas, to mail order koala brides, to bogans. Dear god I cannot wait to see where it goes when the package lands!

Plus Warren she can carry your cigars or pipes in her bum bag. Does Tash have competition??


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Andrewdk said:


> This thread has gone from a bomb, to rabid man eating koalas, to mail order koala brides, to bogans. Dear god I cannot wait to see where it goes when the package lands!
> 
> Plus Warren she can carry your cigars or pipes in her bum bag. Does Tash have competition??


Ummmmm...NO....no contest as Tash has better Tatts, no flab & a much less entitled attitude! LMAO. This thread is cracking me up. ound:


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Ummmmm...NO....no contest as Tash has better Tatts, no flab & a much less entitled attitude! LMAO. This thread is cracking me up. ound:


It's her bike seat I feel sorry for (immature ahh maybe but it made ne chuckle).


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Andrewdk said:


> It's her bike seat I feel sorry for (immature ahh maybe but it made ne chuckle).


A worthy chuckle none the less.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

that is so HOT I can even see the underarm air... that's so HOT!

so where in aus? One day I want to go there. My Dad was in the war and he had so many stories about NZ and Aus but almost nothing about the war.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> that is so HOT I can even see the underarm air... that's so HOT!
> 
> so where in aus? One day I want to go there. My Dad was in the war and he had so many stories about NZ and Aus but almost nothing about the war.


The travellers I have met all enjoyed their time here, I'm in South Australia (the bottom half of the central bit). Wine drinkers may be familiar with the Barossa Valley, I'm about 15-20 minutes from there. Adelaide (capital of SA) and it's suburbs are said to be the world's largest retirment village but I like it. The beer is good, quality of life is high and cost of living low, we also have the world's only visible fault line in the Flinders Rangers.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, because I am a stupid american and I failed geometry and everyone must bow down to america  ... So he was on a troop transport and ended up in Darwin then shipped to Townsen before being shipping out to New Guinnie. Do you know where Townsen is?


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

New South Wales, eastern states, down the road a bit from Brisbane. Near the coast / rivers so I suspect there may have been a military post there back in WWII but not now that I am aware of anyway. Darwin is in the Northern Territory.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

right on the money but they should also say for mexico that they cut our grass.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Curley Wurly. 
Nut Slab.
Koala Caramello.

That's what I arrived home to last Saturday.

So, yes, the Koalas have landed. In peaceful, (seemingly) harmless candy-form. 
I wish I'd taken pictures. But there really wasn't time: Who among us could resist immediately tearing into a bunch of candies from a foreign land? Not I.

But the carefree Koala candy was just the bow on the present. . .
. . .He sent a tin of Murray-era Nightcap. 
The modern-era version is a favorite of mine. And I never thought I'd get to try the older mixture. 
This was, truly, a thoughtful gift. And I'm extremely grateful.
Thanks so much, Andrew.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Would love to see pics of the tin once opened Dave, after 6-8 years I bet that paper is dark brown by now.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Andrewdk said:


> Would love to see pics of the tin once opened Dave, after 6-8 years I bet that paper is dark brown by now.


Will do!
As it's Nightcap (may favorite sturdy Lat blend), I'm saving it for cooler weather. Maybe the first snow here in Maine. . .not sure. 
Anywho" Thanks, again. This is a tremendous gift. 
Dave


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Maybe the first snow here in Maine. . .not sure.


July? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

